# (OSGI - EQUINOX) Welche Eclipse IDE?



## Soahc (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte mich ein bisschen in Eclipse Equinox einarbeiten und weiß nicht genau, welche Eclipse IDE ich dafür nehme. In der aktuellen Eclipse IDE for Java Developers (Helios 3.6.2) kann ich weder Plug-In Projekte erstellen, noch das Plug-in Development in den Preferences konfigurieren. Muss ich erst noch ein Eclipse-Plug-In installieren, oder eine ganze andere IDE (z.B. Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers) nehmen?

Gruß, Soahc


----------



## chalkbag (16. Mai 2011)

An sich sollte es reichen wenn du Eclipse RCP verwendest, kann man bestimmt auch irgendwie nachinstallieren. Da müsste mal "Software installieren" mal schauen was die Eclipse Plugin-Seite so hergibt. Oder wie gesagt, einfach Eclipse RCP.

Eclipse for RCP and RAP Developers | Eclipse Packages


----------



## Soahc (16. Mai 2011)

Danke!


----------



## splinter (23. Mai 2011)

Schau hier: Compare Eclipse Packages

Du benötigst mindestens RCP/Platform, PDE ist aber für OSGi und RCP wirklich zu empfehlen und erleichtert einiges. Du brauchst entweder die EE oder die Plugin Version der Eclipse IDE.


----------

